# best torrent site for you all



## dhawald (Dec 6, 2006)

Do you know which is the biggest torrent tracker??

it is see attashment(edit)


it contains more torrents indexes than any other tracker
meny few people knew bout it,but now the truth is out
see it for yourself at

links removed as they violate the rules


----------



## forever (Dec 6, 2006)

wow, i didnt knew that , and i did manage to find some rare stuff please don't name those sites which serve illegal torrents
 nice info buddy


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks man..the site is good


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Dec 6, 2006)

great site....some really awesome torrents in there, but for some reason it shows that download is forbidden,...


----------



## AshishSharma (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Man really nice site...*djforum.free.fr/smileysmileysmiley/v2/surprises/surprises.smileysmiley.com.54.gif


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 7, 2006)

@tech_your_future

torrents  are not illegal, only downloading copyrighted material from torrents is illegal  , so torrent sites indexing illegal torrents are not illegal the same way google and yahoo indexes crack websites

btw, if u wanna snip something, do it properly , u've left a image showing the link to the website in his post


----------



## dissel (Dec 8, 2006)

thanks.....a lot really great site....


----------



## dhawald (Dec 8, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> @tech_your_future
> 
> torrents  are not illegal, only downloading copyrighted material from torrents is illegal  , so torrent sites indexing illegal torrents are not illegal the same way google and yahoo indexes crack websites
> 
> btw, if u wanna snip something, do it properly , u've left a image showing the link to the website in his post



well said
according to the rules www.google.com shud also be blocked as u can search
for even specific application crack there itself.

I put the image in the attachment after they edited my post,
as theoretically there is no link in the image and thus I do not violate any rules.


----------



## mayneu (Dec 11, 2006)

thats an old site buddy..... i have been using it since long time..... its the best site for torrents.... good piece of information for noobs....


----------



## overclocker (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey! Hey! Hey! I want the links which have been removed..I can't check my curiosity.."dissel" or "mayneu" or "dhawald" one of them send me these links lol.. don't forget I m badly in need of these links..


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 12, 2006)

It's against our forum policies to discuss abt torrent trackers and sites. 


_Thread Closed_


----------

